# 85" caught at San Luis



## topwatrout1

2 days ago I saw on facebook a guy caught an 85" from the beach at SLP. Do y'all think this fish was just lost? I have never heard of one that size being caught this late. Mentions he caught 2 but only one was big.

Alex


----------



## snapperlicious

Was it the same guy who said he caught a potential world record? Lol


----------



## CAPSIZED

The guy that caught it catches fish for a living.. It wasnt by chance or luck. The bait was there and so are the fish. Fish are not looking at a calendar.


----------



## POCsaltdog

Big Tarpon move in out of the pass through mid to late November. You'll find large ones cruising from the pass to the mouth of Chocolate Bay in #'s in October.


----------



## Solodaddio

If this is true then wow! We catch mackerel at slp a couple feet from shore.


----------



## Toadtrout

Wonder how it long it will take winters97DB tarpon master to come in and call BS on the size and where it was caught then proceed to write 3 barely legible paragraphs on why he is an expert due his experience racing cars, catching bull reds and going on guided tarpon trips with the best guides in PR.


----------



## Auer Power

Solodaddio said:


> If this is true then wow! We catch mackerel at slp a couple feet from shore.


It is true, I've seen the pics and video on FB


----------



## Rawpower

Ok, can anyone please post a pic to this thread?


----------



## Solodaddio

Auer Power said:


> It is true, I've seen the pics and video on FB


Never been on facebook but I just meant Spanish mackerel.


----------



## SD Hawkins

.


----------

